# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهريه پرديس توروخدا جواب بديد

## gezero

سلام بچه هاكسي ميدونه شهريه پرديس علوم تغذيه چقدر در مياد؟كاشان و اصفها ميخوام برم ولي اينا تازه تاسيسن.اگر كسي از شهريه بقيه شهرا اطلاعي داره بگيد لطفاممنون از همه

----------


## frog

تو دفترچه زده پردیسا شهریه هاشو پیراپزشکیم زده منتها هنوز دفترچه نیومده تا بخریم روسایته منم تنبلیم میاد برم ببینم :Yahoo (4): خودت برو ببین

----------


## gezero

خب دفترچه رو سایت با اونی که میخریم مگه فرق داره؟من که خوندم رو سایتو از شهریه ها چیزی نگفته بود

----------


## gezero

Up

----------


## CIAHAT

> سلام من دانشجوی پزشکی پردیس خودگردان  میباشم ، داوطلبان توجه داشته باشن که عموما فکر میکنند که شهریه پزشکی پردیس ۲۵ میلیون هست ولی این فقط شهریه سالیانه میباشد و شما علاوه بر آن باید شهریه آموزشی ترمی واحدی در نیمسال های تحصیلی نیز پرداخت کنید کاش میشد تصویر پرداخت های شهریه ام را برایتان میزاشتم.....
> شهریه ترمی واحدی در نیم سال های تحصیلی به این صورت اس که برای هر واحد نظری ۴۰۰۰۰۰ تومان وبرای هر واحد عملی ۷۵۰۰۰۰ تومان باید بپردازید و با احتساب این که هر سال پزشکی ۴۰ واحد دارد باید حدود ۲۲ میلیون جداگانه در وقت انتخاب واحد بپردازید این هزسنه ها کف شهریه بود ومعمولا دانشگاه ۴ الی ۵ تومن هم اضافه میگیرد که با این احتساب ۲۵+۲۲+۵=۵۵میلیون تومان برای یک سال ، تازه این بدون احتساب خرج خوابگاه و غذا و رفت و آمد و ........میباشد.
> خودتان با سرچ  شهریه های پردیس خودگردان پزشکی در سال ۹۵ در اینترنت میتوانید جدول این شهریه ها را ببینید. 
> ببینید دانشگاه پردیس مثل پیام نوردر دونوبت پول میگیره یک بار در هنگام ثبتنام۲۵ وبار دیگر در وقت انتخاب واحد۲۲تومان.
> حواستان باشد اگر این دانشگاه را انتخاب رشته کنید و قبول شید و نروید باسد ۵۰ میلیون تومان ضرر زیان به دانشگاه بدید تاسال دیگر بتوانید در کنکور شرکت کنید.
> یکی از همکلاسی هایم برای این که شهریه دانشگاه را پرداخت کند پدرش مجبور شد خانه شان را بفروشند و مستجر بشوند .
> من هم اگر اول کار میدانستم که این دانشگاه اینقدر بچاب بچاب هست روزانه دارو یا علوم آزمایشگاه یا ...میرفتم


داداش ساییدی : / هر تاپیکی میرم تهش 2تاپستت هست 
یک تاپیک یک پست بدی، کسی ک بخاد میبینه و میخونه دیگه لازم نیست بقیه رو اذیت کنی حتما

----------


## amir22

واقعا من همیشه برام سواله اینایی که میرن پردیس 
پولشو دارن !؟
اصلا پزشکی ارزش این همه هزینه کردن و  داره؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> داداش ساییدی : / هر تاپیکی میرم تهش 2تاپستت هست 
> یک تاپیک یک پست بدی، کسی ک بخاد میبینه و میخونه دیگه لازم نیست بقیه رو اذیت کنی حتما


اینهمه نوشته ک فقط بچه هارو از انتخاب رشته پردیس منصرف کنه تاخودش قبول بشه مثلا!فکرکرده ده بیست نفر اینجا ببیننو منصرف بشن دیگه کارش راه میفته!
قبولی پردیس هیچ محرومیتی هم نداره

----------


## mehdi1900

> سلام من دانشجوی پزشکی پردیس خودگردان  میباشم ، داوطلبان توجه داشته باشن که عموما فکر میکنند که شهریه پزشکی پردیس ۲۵ میلیون هست ولی این فقط شهریه سالیانه میباشد و شما علاوه بر آن باید شهریه آموزشی ترمی واحدی در نیمسال های تحصیلی نیز پرداخت کنید کاش میشد تصویر پرداخت های شهریه ام را برایتان میزاشتم.....
> شهریه ترمی واحدی در نیم سال های تحصیلی به این صورت اس که برای هر واحد نظری ۴۰۰۰۰۰ تومان وبرای هر واحد عملی ۷۵۰۰۰۰ تومان باید بپردازید و با احتساب این که هر سال پزشکی ۴۰ واحد دارد باید حدود ۲۲ میلیون جداگانه در وقت انتخاب واحد بپردازید این هزسنه ها کف شهریه بود ومعمولا دانشگاه ۴ الی ۵ تومن هم اضافه میگیرد که با این احتساب ۲۵+۲۲+۵=۵۵میلیون تومان برای یک سال ، تازه این بدون احتساب خرج خوابگاه و غذا و رفت و آمد و ........میباشد.
> خودتان با سرچ  شهریه های پردیس خودگردان پزشکی در سال ۹۵ در اینترنت میتوانید جدول این شهریه ها را ببینید. 
> ببینید دانشگاه پردیس مثل پیام نوردر دونوبت پول میگیره یک بار در هنگام ثبتنام۲۵ وبار دیگر در وقت انتخاب واحد۲۲تومان.
> حواستان باشد اگر این دانشگاه را انتخاب رشته کنید و قبول شید و نروید باسد ۵۰ میلیون تومان ضرر زیان به دانشگاه بدید تاسال دیگر بتوانید در کنکور شرکت کنید.
> یکی از همکلاسی هایم برای این که شهریه دانشگاه را پرداخت کند پدرش مجبور شد خانه شان را بفروشند و مستجر بشوند .
> من هم اگر اول کار میدانستم که این دانشگاه اینقدر بچاب بچاب هست روزانه دارو یا علوم آزمایشگاه یا ...میرفتم


خیلی آدم باید بی شرف باشه که واسه قبولی خودش دست به چنین کاری بزنه!

----------


## CIAHAT

> اینهمه نوشته ک فقط بچه هارو از انتخاب رشته پردیس منصرف کنه تاخودش قبول بشه مثلا!فکرکرده ده بیست نفر اینجا ببیننو منصرف بشن دیگه کارش راه میفته!
> قبولی پردیس هیچ محرومیتی هم نداره


همینو بگو ! والا از بچه های مدرسمون پارسال رفت پردیس علوم پزشکی مشهد، وضعش از روزانه‌ها بهتر نباشه بدتر نیست. میگه استاداشون 70% مشابه هستن. محل برگزاری هم خود دانشکدشونه !
فقط مشکل خوابگاه داره که اونم تو مشهد فامیل داشتن میره ظاهرا !

----------


## CIAHAT

> واقعا من همیشه برام سواله اینایی که میرن پردیس 
> پولشو دارن !؟
> اصلا پزشکی ارزش این همه هزینه کردن و  داره؟


بله که ارزش داره ! طرف ماهی 8تومن ماهی 10تومن حقوق میگیره... ماهی 3تومنشو بزاره کنار !!!! با حقوق ماهی 4تومنم میشه رفت. تازه اونایی ک سهمیه 5درصد حداقل 40 تا حداکثر 100درصد تخفیف میگیرن !!! حسابشو بکن دیگه
بعد از درسشون هم دربدترین حالت ماهی 12تومن حقوق میگیرن. کارشون درست باشه یا بخان تخصص بگیرن که دیگه درآمدش فضایی میشه. الان مناطق محروم (اینایی که میزنن تعهدی میرن) ماهی 17 تا 20 تومن میگرن. بازم خالیه هیچکس نمیره :Yahoo (21):  شما یک شغل بگو اینقد حقوق بده ! وسط کویرم باشه ملت با پای لُخت میرن بیل میزنن!!!! شغل نیست وقتی برای کسی میتونه خیلی هم میصرفه

----------


## Destiny hope

> بله که ارزش داره ! طرف ماهی 8تومن ماهی 10تومن حقوق میگیره... ماهی 3تومنشو بزاره کنار !!!! با حقوق ماهی 4تومنم میشه رفت. تازه اونایی ک سهمیه 5درصد حداقل 40 تا حداکثر 100درصد تخفیف میگیرن !!! حسابشو بکن دیگه
> بعد از درسشون هم دربدترین حالت ماهی 12تومن حقوق میگیرن. کارشون درست باشه یا بخان تخصص بگیرن که دیگه درآمدش فضایی میشه. الان مناطق محروم (اینایی که میزنن تعهدی میرن) ماهی 17 تا 20 تومن میگرن. بازم خالیه هیچکس نمیره شما یک شغل بگو اینقد حقوق بده ! وسط کویرم باشه ملت با پای لُخت میرن بیل میزنن!!!! شغل نیست وقتی برای کسی میتونه خیلی هم میصرفه


فکر میکنم شهریه پردیس برای سهمیه۵٪ فقط تا۳۰٪تخفیف داره و گویا از پارسال که این سهمیه اومد اصلا دانشگاه ها این تخفیف رو اعمال نکردن. اما برای سهمیه ۲۵٪که سالهاست وجود داره ۱۰۰٪تخفیف داره.

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Destiny hope


فکر میکنم شهریه پردیس برای سهمیه۵٪ فقط تا۳۰٪تخفیف داره و گویا از پارسال که این سهمیه اومد اصلا دانشگاه ها این تخفیف رو اعمال نکردن. اما برای سهمیه ۲۵٪که سالهاست وجود داره ۱۰۰٪تخفیف داره.


١٠٠ درصد تخفيف منظورتون اين بود ك رايگانه؟ يا ميخواستيد بگيد قطعا تخفيف داره*

----------


## Destiny hope

> *
> 
> ١٠٠ درصد تخفيف منظورتون اين بود ك رايگانه؟ يا ميخواستيد بگيد قطعا تخفيف داره*


نه منظورم اینه که شهریه نمیگیرن و رایگانه.

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Destiny hope


نه منظورم اینه که شهریه نمیگیرن و رایگانه.


پس عزيزم اشتباه كرديد 
چون ميگيرن
فقط اندازه ثابت ازاد رو ميدن
مثلا اگه شهريه ثابت پزشكي  دانشگاه ازاد سالي ١٠ باشه و پرديس ٢٢ باشه 
بنياد ١٠ تاش رو ميده و ١٢ تومن رو خودمون بايد بديم . 
فقط دانشگاه ازاد ك رايگانه اونم اگه قبلا از رايگان بودنش استفاده نكرده باشي*

----------


## Destiny hope

> *
> 
> پس عزيزم اشتباه كرديد 
> چون ميگيرن
> فقط اندازه ثابت ازاد رو ميدن
> مثلا اگه شهريه ثابت پزشكي  دانشگاه ازاد سالي ١٠ باشه و پرديس ٢٢ باشه 
> بنياد ١٠ تاش رو ميده و ١٢ تومن رو خودمون بايد بديم . 
> فقط دانشگاه ازاد ك رايگانه اونم اگه قبلا از رايگان بودنش استفاده نكرده باشي*


بله.خب من اولش گفتم «فکر میکنم»یعنی مطمئن نبودم این طوره.طبق چیزایی که از بقیه شنیده بودم گفتم.ممنون از تذکرتون!

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

ب ازای دو ترم 20تا 21میلیون!البته پزشکی

----------


## ARAM.esh

بستگي به دانشگاه داره ولي سالي بيست ميليون ميشه حدودا اونم بدون خوابگاه و هزينه هاي جانبي
اينو هم بايد حواستون باشه كه فقط بچه هايي كه سهميه ٢٥٪؜ به بالا دارن تخفيف شهريه شاملشون ميشه حتي پنج درصدي ها هم نه حداقل تا پارسال كه اينطور بود
هر دانشگاهي از بچه هاي پرديس دو مدل هزينه ميگيره
يكي شهريه ثابت هست كه حدود دو ميليون هست و ربطي به واحدايي كه ميگذرونين نداره
يكي هم متغيره كه به ازاي هر واحد هزينه مشخصه
و در مجموع تقريبا ميشه ترمي نه ميليون كه هر ترم بيشتر هم ميشه
بچه هاي خوابگاهي كه روزانه هستن واسه هر ترم ٥٠٠-٧٠٠ ميدن ولي دانشجوهاي پرديس ١,٤٠٠ - ١,٧٠٠ كه البته اينم بسته به فاكتوراي مختلف فرق داره فقط خواستم تفاوت قيمت رو ببينيد

----------


## parsakj

میزان شهریه دانشگاه پردیس خودگردان در رشته پزشکی به ازای دوترم تحصیلی بین ۲۲ تا ۲۳ میلیون تومان

----------


## amir22

افرادی که سهمیه 25 دارن ، با احتساب تخفیف 
چقدر شهریه باید پرداخت کنن واسه پزشکی 
هر ترم؟

----------


## salam55

> افرادی که سهمیه 25 دارن ، با احتساب تخفیف 
> چقدر شهریه باید پرداخت کنن واسه پزشکی 
> هر ترم؟


اونجور که شنیدیم هفتاد درصد شهریه رو بنیاد گرامی زحمتشو می کشه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  و سی درصدش رو دانشجو 
میشه تقریبا سه میلیون و خورده ای

----------

